# Husky Jerks



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Roger That said:


> My ex gf use to work HJs a lot, she got really good at it but never boated a musky!


yep, she sure did! Her rod probably slapped the water a few times too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I use a 7'6" Fast action Medium light TFO Spinning rod to cast cranks for walleyes. Its a great shore rod because I get extra distance on my cast, and because its a medium light I can feel when a walleye just comes up and stops the bait, no initial hit. Its a great way to fish for cold water species. From October-April you are not going to be using the fast jerking retrieve, instead just a slight or no jerk and a slow steady retrieve will land you tons of fish.
> 
> When the water temps starts to climb is when the fast jerk style retrieve comes into play, Walleyes are more active and their metabolism is up. this requires a stiffer shorter rod. I use a 7' M fast action Mojo bass rod spinning for this style of fishing. I only do this style of fishing in the late spring, summer, and very early fall.
> 
> I like the spinning rod because I can cast farther. Esp with the new super braids like Nano fil and Sufix 832. Any bit of extra distance will make a difference between being able to hit the seam in the center of the river or falling just a hair short and not catching fish. Since this is winter fireline original and mono are a better choice to avoid constant freezing guides.


 I have seen a few particular river guys that have been fishing one of the spots i frequent for 30 years and they are the ones catching eyes consistently on HJ's in cold water. I have watched the technique and what i gather from it is that instead of the normal downward motion of the rod he is keeping his rod high almost vertical and it looks like he is jigging. Retrieving it very, very slow and giving it a jerk, and then rest, then slowwww. Im a bit intimidated to be throwing lures i am not too familiar with working into low, snag infested water.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

salmonsteel97 said:


> when i pike fish during the spring a couple years ago on lake erie i hooked the biggest muskie you would ever see it had to be 65 to 70 pounds on a firetiger HJ 10 lost it right at the net after a 45 min fight. still sickens me to this day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Man, i can almost feel your pain. That had to be heartbreaking. Most of the ones that got away for me were when i was still little and didnt know how to play a fish. Lost a 10-12lb walleye trying to pull it up the side of the pier when i was about 8. What a dummy right? Guess id never heard of a net either haha


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Catfish keats said:


> I guess i never really understood the bass season. You obviously cant help if a bass hits before the season opens so is it just catch and release? I usually dont go out fishing and say i want to catch only a certain species. Happy with any species willing to fight.


Early season Bass coincides with the Walleye and Pike opener. C.O.'s dont fall for the ol fishin for Crappie with # 9 Rapala.... if they see intent, they write for it. I am first to call when I see it going on, there's a reason they close the season.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

METTLEFISH said:


> Early season Bass coincides with the Walleye and Pike opener. C.O.'s dont fall for the ol fishin for Crappie with # 9 Rapala.... if they see intent, they write for it. I am first to call when I see it going on, there's a reason they close the season.


I call BS on that. The rules need to be changed. As soon as season closes it should be a catch and release season until the keep season reopens. The same as how many other states mange their seasons. 

I remember being at D.& R. Sports in Kzoo listening to KVD tell the entire crowd about how he had just been bass fishing a few days ago at an area lake. Mind you this was before even the catch and release season is open.

The fact that we dont allow catch and release fishing for species when the season is closed it just stupid. Many people are just out to catch and kill, so if they cant even keep them they are not going to bother fishing for them during a catch and release season.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I call BS on that. The rules need to be changed. As soon as season closes it should be a catch and release season until the keep season reopens. The same as how many other states mange their seasons.
> 
> I remember being at D.& R. Sports in Kzoo listening to KVD tell the entire crowd about how he had just been bass fishing a few days ago at an area lake. Mind you this was before even the catch and release season is open.
> 
> The fact that we dont allow catch and release fishing for species when the season is closed it just stupid. Many people are just out to catch and kill, so if they cant even keep them they are not going to bother fishing for them during a catch and release season.


I would assume the Season is to protect spawning fish that are vulnerable guarding their beds but at the same time 90% of the time i am just a catch and release fishermen. I just like to take pics and then let em swim off. IMO, It doesnt make sense to assume someone is fishing for a certain species just because theyre throwing a certain lure. So i guess to play it safe i would use live bait so nobody can assume i am breaking a law?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I call BS on that. The rules need to be changed. As soon as season closes it should be a catch and release season until the keep season reopens. The same as how many other states mange their seasons.
> 
> I remember being at D.& R. Sports in Kzoo listening to KVD tell the entire crowd about how he had just been bass fishing a few days ago at an area lake. Mind you this was before even the catch and release season is open.
> 
> The fact that we dont allow catch and release fishing for species when the season is closed it just stupid. Many people are just out to catch and kill, so if they cant even keep them they are not going to bother fishing for them during a catch and release season.


You didnt call the DNR on this guy? After all he was deliberately targeting species he wasnt suppose to. This conversation sound familiar? At least this time you woulda been right.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> I would assume the Season is to protect spawning fish that are vulnerable guarding their beds but at the same time 90% of the time i am just a catch and release fishermen. I just like to take pics and then let em swim off. IMO, It doesnt make sense to assume someone is fishing for a certain species just because theyre throwing a certain lure. So i guess to play it safe i would use live bait so nobody can assume i am breaking a law?


I would just fish and not worry about it. Rock bass are always around if the DNR does come asking which I have never had them ask. A great many times Ive talked to a CO with a husky jerk or tube jig tied on a bass rod, when the catch and release season has not even started. Never had any issues myself. They are hunting the violators who keep fish out of season and undersized fish at that. Allot of that in my area with all the immigrant farm workers, etc.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I would just fish and not worry about it. Rock bass are always around if the DNR does come asking which I have never had them ask. A great many times Ive talked to a CO with a husky jerk or tube jig tied on a bass rod, when the catch and release season has not even started. Never had any issues myself. They are hunting the violators who keep fish out of season and undersized fish at that. Allot of that in my area with all the immigrant farm workers, etc.


I am not planning to break any laws or piss anyone off but i do agree that the season should never exclude fishing for a certain species but it should be catch and release only during spawning times. The places i fish i encounter a lot of people that are keeping fish that are way under the size limit. It really does bother me when there are guys keeping smallies under 12". I mean its really just sad. Seen guys take home whole baskets full and the DNR cant do much because there are too few officers. The real problem is that most of the times that you say something to these people about it they are confrontational or simply dont care. People dont understand conservation and ive even had guys laugh at me when i say im a catch and release guy as if im the idiot not eating every fish that i hook.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> I am not planning to break any laws or piss anyone off but i do agree that the season should never exclude fishing for a certain species but it should be catch and release only during spawning times. The places i fish i encounter a lot of people that are keeping fish that are way under the size limit. It really does bother me when there are guys keeping smallies under 12". I mean its really just sad. Seen guys take home whole baskets full and the DNR cant do much because there are too few officers. The real problem is that most of the times that you say something to these people about it they are confrontational or simply dont care. People dont understand conservation and ive even had guys laugh at me when i say im a catch and release guy as if im the idiot not eating every fish that i hook.


You and me both. But I am loud and angry enough that Ill call the Hotline. And if the DNR fails to come I will tell the person the DNR is on the way just to get ride of them. I fish enough in the spring I call the hotline sometimes a few times a week. So the DNR makes the time to survey the area.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You and me both. But I am loud and angry enough that Ill call the Hotline. And if the DNR fails to come I will tell the person the DNR is on the way just to get ride of them. I fish enough in the spring I call the hotline sometimes a few times a week. So the DNR makes the time to survey the area.


 The DNR has been notified several times, but the lack of officers i think is the problem. Nothing ever happens and with some people i know when not to run my mouth too much. I understand the fact that some people jump at the chance of a free meal but these are my favorite sport fish, the mighty bronzeback. The saddest part is that they dont think twice about keeping the little ones so you can be sure that any trophy they catch will be fried up along with the dinks.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

There needs to be more knowledge shared about how long it takes for a fish to become a keeper, let alone a trophy. More emphasis should be placed on the fact that fishing can be just as fun, and at the end of the day be more rewarding when your catch is still thriving in the system.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I call BS on that. The rules need to be changed. As soon as season closes it should be a catch and release season until the keep season reopens. The same as how many other states mange their seasons.


 You are really amazing. You will call out a guy for catching and releasing a fish that is in season, and threaten to call the DNR on them. But then you openly admit and promote targeting a fish that is out of season because you don't like the rule. How does that work? 



Multispeciestamer said:


> *But I am loud and angry enough* that Ill call the Hotline.


....you forgot "annoying" in your rant.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hear ya frog, dam boys on bath salt or something.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

The Husky Jerk is top in my book for trophy gators. This one fell to a hj12 glass perch in spawn/pre spawn water temps. 14.1# live weight. Technique is everything especially in cold water.


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

FishKilla419 said:


> The Husky Jerk is top in my book for trophy gators. This one fell to a hj12 glass perch in spawn/pre spawn water temps. 14.1# live weight. Technique is everything especially in cold water.
> 
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


I really hope i catch an eye that size someday. That thing would surely be on my wall. At least a replica. You mind sharing how you work the husky in cold water? Man thts a fish to be proud of. Thats why im gradually filling up my box with HJ's


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not going to go super in depth but basically you need to get the bait in the strike zone as fast as possible, keep it there as long as possible and move it ever so slowly while it is there.. The suspending nature of this lure helps greatly when trying to accomplish this. Get it where it needs to be stop it then work slowly.
These came the day after the big one on the same presentation.
Over 80 fish this day and these came on hj's when all the other smaller ones came on jigs. If I'm fishing unfamiliar waters I will fish a run hard with jigs to pinpoint snags then I fish the hj's as close as I can to that structure.


Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

FishKilla419 said:


> I'm not going to go super in depth but basically you need to get the bait in the strike zone as fast as possible, keep it there as long as possible and move it ever so slowly while it is there.. The suspending nature of this lure helps greatly when trying to accomplish this. Get it where it needs to be stop it then work slowly.
> These came the day after the big one on the same presentation.
> Over 80 fish this day and these came on hj's when all the other smaller ones came on jigs. If I'm fishing unfamiliar waters I will fish a run hard with jigs to pinpoint snags then I fish the hj's as close as I can to that structure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 80 fish in one day is incredible.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

FishKilla419 said:


> The Husky Jerk is top in my book for trophy gators. This one fell to a hj12 glass perch in spawn/pre spawn water temps. 14.1# live weight. Technique is everything especially in cold water.
> 
> 
> Here fishy fishy..


Piggy, I have a 13 something on the wall I caught last November. 

Catfish keats, rapala does make other rapalas that will almost always outfish the husky jerk when casting. Countdowns, jointed, original, minnow rap, balsa extreme, clackin minnow, and the infamous Xrap.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Multispeciestamer said:


> Piggy, I have a 13 something on the wall I caught last November.
> 
> Catfish keats, rapala does make other rapalas that will almost always outfish the husky jerk when casting. Countdowns, jointed, original, minnow rap, balsa extreme, clackin minnow, and the infamous Xrap.


 I like the original floating minnows too. I still have to find out what works best for me. I am yet to catch an eye on any sort of crankbait.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Catfish keats said:


> I like the original floating minnows too. I still have to find out what works best for me. I am yet to catch an eye on any sort of crankbait.


I came here to post that I believe the original series Rapals floater and read the above. I have boxes of all sorts of stick/jerk baits, the ones that consistantly get tied on ar the Rapalas..original & XRap, H.J. .....I hate to have to use Normark products because of their Corp. practices, but they do put fish in the boat.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

METTLEFISH said:


> I came here to post that I believe the original series Rapals floater and read the above. I have boxes of all sorts of stick/jerk baits, the ones that consistantly get tied on ar the Rapalas..original & XRap, H.J. .....I hate to have to use Normark products because of their Corp. practices, but they do put fish in the boat.


My PB smallmouth was caught this fall on a gold/black rapala floating F-11 fished a foot or so downstream from a log jam. Will never forget that hog.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Multispeciestamer said:


> I call BS on that. The rules need to be changed. As soon as season closes it should be a catch and release season until the keep season reopens. The same as how many other states mange their seasons.
> 
> I remember being at D.& R. Sports in Kzoo listening to KVD tell the entire crowd about how he had just been bass fishing a few days ago at an area lake. Mind you this was before even the catch and release season is open.
> 
> The fact that we dont allow catch and release fishing for species when the season is closed it just stupid. Many people are just out to catch and kill, so if they cant even keep them they are not going to bother fishing for them during a catch and release season.


 
WRONG, Bass particularly are very susceptable after ice out. They are starved and ravenous, eating anything they can find. So by incuraging C&R for them they are exposed to a great deal of damage from hooking playing and handling, not good, especailly for the larger females. Yes the DNR knows Kevin does a lot of Poaching early season, doesn't make it right.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

METTLEFISH said:


> WRONG, Bass particularly are very susceptable after ice out. They are starved and ravenous, eating anything they can find. So by incuraging C&R for them they are exposed to a great deal of damage from hooking playing and handling, not good, especailly for the larger females. Yes the DNR knows Kevin does a lot of Poaching early season, doesn't make it right.


Correct me if I am wrong, but do not most bass fishermen C & R all their fish anyways? Bagging them or putting them in a live well and weighing them before release. That cannot be good.

I do not know about any data that supports it either way besides experience, but it would seem like the warmer temps of the open season would more stressful than the post ice time of year for C & R. Bring a fish home when it is cold it still is alive for some time. Even out of the water. Bring a fish home when it is 80 degrees and it is dead, stiff as a board.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Oldgrandman said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but do not most bass fishermen C & R all their fish anyways? Bagging them or putting them in a live well and weighing them before release. That cannot be good.
> 
> I do not know about any data that supports it either way besides experience, but it would seem like the warmer temps of the open season would more stressful than the post ice time of year for C & R. Bring a fish home when it is cold it still is alive for some time. Even out of the water. Bring a fish home when it is 80 degrees and it is dead, stiff as a board.


 I do not usually use a boat and dont do anything more than get a pic ever. Never had a fish released harmed in any way i could see. They always lived to splash me in the face on the way out.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Any one ever have any luck with the Cotton cordell superspots?


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Catfish keats said:


> I do not usually use a boat and dont do anything more than get a pic ever. Never had a fish released harmed in any way i could see. They always lived to splash me in the face on the way out.


Was referring to the tournament "fishermen."


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but do not most bass fishermen C & R all their fish anyways? Bagging them or putting them in a live well and weighing them before release. That cannot be good.
> 
> I do not know about any data that supports it either way besides experience, but it would seem like the warmer temps of the open season would more stressful than the post ice time of year for C & R. Bring a fish home when it is cold it still is alive for some time. Even out of the water. Bring a fish home when it is 80 degrees and it is dead, stiff as a board.


I like your logic.

Lower water temperatures=more oxygen. More Oxygen healthier fish.

Bass do not fight hard during the colder parts of the year. They are caught quicker and there fore less of their energy is spent.

Many other states allow angling for bass year round.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I never understood how it could be enforced?!?! I catch steelhead, walleyes, smallmouth bass, largemouth bass, pike, crappie and catfish all while throwing a rubber worm or small crank bait or jigging a minnow in Feb and March...How can I get a ticket for bass fishing if all fish are immediately released?


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Cold water also means slower metabolism, also meaning slower oxygen in take. Same as with Steelhead, fight em too long in cold water and a lot die. Same with Bass, when you only have x amount of energy (oxygen) and you use it up even during a slower "fight". Any stress on pre-spawn cold water LMB is not good. They stack up in areas and can be absolutely tore up when conditions are right. Three years ago on the early opener every thing came together climatologically and they were stacked in an area about 60' by 60' every cast resulted in big fish 4's & 5's with an occasional 6LB'er in there, all C&R, the next day there were several expired fish on the shore. I will not fish for em til after the normal opener, then only if I feel the spawn is done, some years it isn't....


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Cold water also means slower metabolism, also meaning slower oxygen in take. Same as with Steelhead, fight em too long in cold water and a lot die. Same with Bass, when you only have x amount of energy (oxygen) and you use it up even during a slower "fight". Any stress on pre-spawn cold water LMB is not good. They stack up in areas and can be absolutely tore up when conditions are right. Three years ago on the early opener every thing came together climatologically and they were stacked in an area about 60' by 60' every cast resulted in big fish 4's & 5's with an occasional 6LB'er in there, all C&R, the next day there were several expired fish on the shore. I will not fish for em til after the normal opener, then only if I feel the spawn is done, some years it isn't....


 I have no idea y your bass died. but i believe u r misinformed about steelhead I've cault,n purged a lot of fish in my time. n they all live longer in cold water.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

riverbob said:


> I have no idea y your bass died. but i believe u r misinformed about steelhead I've cault,n purged a lot of fish in my time. n they all live longer in cold water.


Yeah, I have taken home steelhead half frozen stiff and upon getting them in the sink, spring back to life.
And the bass, the last week in May is a far cry from March or April after the ice is gone. Were they even the same fish? But likely a rapid temprature change in the lake occurred and they expired from that.

Read "Other Tips" here for some information......

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364-261884--,00.html


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

riverbob said:


> I have no idea y your bass died. but i believe u r misinformed about steelhead I've cault,n purged a lot of fish in my time. n they all live longer in cold water.


Twice I have had fish I caught the previous day end up dead that I know of, one ended up at my feet rolling across the bottom. Oxygen depletion and the in - ability to restore it are the reason, well known! lite liners kill a ton of fish from this, sure they swim off.... then die....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah, I have taken home steelhead half frozen stiff and upon getting them in the sink, spring back to life.
> And the bass, the last week in May is a far cry from March or April after the ice is gone. Were they even the same fish? But likely a rapid temprature change in the lake occurred and they expired from that.
> 
> Read "Other Tips" here for some information......
> ...


 
The Temp. change is why they were where they were!.... not the last week of May... the last Sat. in April... the early C&R. opener... for sure the same fish with damage to cartilage from being caught as well as other I.D.'ing marks. Biologist know of these issues and that is why the season is closed.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Twice I have had fish I caught the previous day end up dead that I know of, one ended up at my feet rolling across the bottom. Oxygen depletion and the in - ability to restore it are the reason, well known! lite liners kill a ton of fish from this, sure they swim off.... then die....


 Don't know y your 2 steelhead died:idea: Maybe u released them in dead water(no curent) I've put 1000's of fish on a purging line n lost very few. in fact i just took 3 walleye off my line.that were cault friday down town n tranported up here n put back in the river. I have had no problem keeping fish alive in cold water.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

METTLEFISH said:


> The Temp. change is why they were where they were!.... not the last week of May... the last Sat. in April... the early C&R. opener... for sure the same fish with damage to cartilage from being caught as well as other I.D.'ing marks. Biologist know of these issues and that is why the season is closed.


So the water warmed too fast and you were fishing in what would be normally colder water, and that abnormally warmer water likely had something to do with these deaths, wouldn't you agree? See below.

I am trying to make the point that colder water is less likely to be the cause of mortality than warmer water. And if you read the link it states warmer water is not ideal for survival. Obviously tearing up a fish that was hooked isn't gonna be good for it regardless of the temprature. Colder water is NOT mentioned.



> *Other Tips
> *Stress is caused by a variety of factors, *including taking too long to land a fish or catching a fish during periods of warm water temperatures* (particularly cold water species like salmon and steelhead). Make sure you use line of sufficient test-strength so you do not have to prolong the fight. Bring the fish in to shore or to your boat directly and release it quickly.


If it (cold water) had a detrimental effect on the population during the early C & R season, I doubt they would still be allowing it cause people can then TARGET bass but MUST release them, and they do. Again, poor handling is gonna be a problem for the fish at any temprature.



> Bass are protected by a closed season from Jan.1 until the Saturday before Memorial Day, though anglers are allowed to catch and immediately release bass as soon as walleye season opens (the last Saturday in April in the Lower Peninsula, May 15 in the Upper Peninsula).


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

METTLEFISH said:


> Twice I have had fish I caught the previous day end up dead that I know of, one ended up at my feet rolling across the bottom. Oxygen depletion and the in - ability to restore it are the reason, well known! lite liners kill a ton of fish from this, sure they swim off.... then die....


You saw a dead fish roll by your feet, and know it was one you caught the day before? And something similar another time? :16suspect


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> You saw a dead fish roll by your feet, and know it was one you caught the day before? And something similar another time? :16suspect


YUP!.... it's fairly well known oxygen debt is a fish killer.....


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

riverbob said:


> Don't know y your 2 steelhead died:idea: Maybe u released them in dead water(no curent) I've put 1000's of fish on a purging line n lost very few. in fact i just took 3 walleye off my line.that were cault friday down town n tranported up here n put back in the river. I have had no problem keeping fish alive in cold water.


 
Did you release them in the same water you caught em in?.....


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmmm...



METTLEFISH said:


> Cold water also means slower metabolism, also meaning slower oxygen in take. Same as with Steelhead, fight em too long in cold water and a lot die. Same with Bass, when you only have x amount of energy (oxygen) and you use it up even during a slower "fight". Any stress on pre-spawn cold water LMB is not good.......
> 
> 
> > Remember this post? ANY stress in not good for ANY fish, non brainer there.
> ...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

METTLEFISH said:


> Did you release them in the same water you caught em in?.....


 Yes, the day after i ate them,by way of the water treatment plant. (just down stream of town)


----------



## Fishin' Frank (Jan 20, 2013)

How deep can get a Rapala to cast/retrieve in a river? Which ones go the deepest when targeting Walleye?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishin' Frank said:


> How deep can get a Rapala to cast/retrieve in a river? Which ones go the deepest when targeting Walleye?


Certainly depends on the lure.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Fishin' Frank said:


> How deep can get a Rapala to cast/retrieve in a river? Which ones go the deepest when targeting Walleye?


Deepest is not always best.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

You can get your bait to any desired depth with a 3 way swivel or dropper and weight.


----------

